# Lynnhaven pier 7/14/10



## WTFish (Jul 8, 2010)

Went to the pier wednesday around 11 here are some things my wife caught.
















my office








we also caught some blues and croakers and 2 other fish which i dont know the names of. but it was a good trip. they still doing a lot of work on the pier but onces its all done im sure it would be awesome again. Please let me know if there are anymore great piers for my wife and I to visit. Thanks!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you tried the VA beach pier or CBBT? If you describe the other 2 fish I can most likely tell you what they are.


----------



## WTFish (Jul 8, 2010)

have been to the va beach pier. never been to CBBT. is ocean view any good? or colonial pier? i live in northern va near dc. only been to lynnhaven point lookout md matapeake md and lynnhaven and va beach pier. want to try some spots closer to home with fish please let us know thanks!


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

WTFish said:


> have been to the va beach pier. never been to CBBT. is ocean view any good? or colonial pier? i live in northern va near dc. only been to lynnhaven point lookout md matapeake md and lynnhaven and va beach pier. want to try some spots closer to home with fish please let us know thanks!


I'm from North of Virginia too (Loundoun Co. ) did you try Sandy Point State Park, I fish the surf there but they have pier and some jetty and is only 1-hr from North V. Probable you will like it.


----------



## WTFish (Jul 8, 2010)

i have been to sandy point when i was younger never knew they had a pier are we allowed to go there at night?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

There is no pier in SPSP unless you're talking about the one at the marina which is a waste of time, fish the jetties instead.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

WTFish said:


> i have been to sandy point when i was younger never knew they had a pier are we allowed to go there at night?


no, don't waste time at the pier if he is talkin about the one at the marina

try SPSP, it's doing pretty good now


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

WTFish said:


> i have been to sandy point when i was younger never knew they had a pier are we allowed to go there at night?


Never M. Looks like the pier they have on the information for SPSP is NOT good, like I say I just fish the surf. I give up long time fishing @ the piers to stay away from some rude people (please don't take this in general) still some good people fishing on the pier, but I'm out. :fishing:

And YES you will be able to fish @ night ( all night if you like )


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

have you tried the Pier at Cape Henlopen State Park in Delaware? Its a nice place to fish, and the sightseeing is good when the fishing is slow. Can give you more info if you want it.


----------



## WTFish (Jul 8, 2010)

I was thinking of going to try the Pier at Cape Henlopen i went clamming at rehoboth bay and went to the tackle shop near there and the guy working there said i should try that out. Are the fish bitting out there? fee to get on it? any other info would be great! thanks!


----------

